# need an amp



## flipend47 (Aug 29, 2004)

what kind of wattage should i be looking for to push two 10's...

they are infinity reference series 10's with two coice coils and 250 watts rms. 

should i try to get a two channel or just run both off one channel - i'm lost like an easter egg please help.

thanks
-flip


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

100 watts x2 RMS would work great with that.


----------



## flipend47 (Aug 29, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> 100 watts x2 RMS would work great with that.



really? i would have figured that i would need at least 250x2 to push them


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I would get something closer to 300x2 or 600x1 from a mono amp


----------



## flipend47 (Aug 29, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> I would get something closer to 300x2 or 600x1 from a mono amp



4Ohms Bridged: 283 Watts (rms) x 2 - would that do the trick?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

We really need to know the impedence per VC, and the style and size enclosure your using.


----------

